# Black Bear and wolf seen in Detroit suburbs.



## dmjeni

Last fall we were driving and I couldn't believe it but we saw a black bear in the back yard of someone's home in Rochester Hills. It was near the area of Dequinder and 21 mile, in a newer subdivision. We also saw a dead wolf on the side of the road in Southfield, off 11 Mile and Franklin last November. 
I had no idea these were still around. Anyone else seen things like this?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Wow is all I can say. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WACKNSTACK

My money is on a yorkie fed coyote and the bear is plausible lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish

WACKNSTACK said:


> My money is on a yorkie fed coyote and the bear is plausible lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
I would believe a bear. They have been spotted in that area before. The wolf on the other hand, I'll bet a well fed yote or a big husky or malamute.


----------



## sjk984

dmjeni said:


> Last fall we were driving and I couldn't believe it but we saw a black bear in the back yard of someone's home in Rochester Hills. It was near the area of Dequinder and 21 mile, in a newer subdivision. We also saw a dead wolf on the side of the road in Southfield, off 11 Mile and Franklin last November.
> I had no idea these were still around. Anyone else seen things like this?


More than likely a mutant black poodle from all the Chen dumps there lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmjeni

Anish said:


> I would believe a bear. They have been spotted in that area before. The wolf on the other hand, I'll bet a well fed yote or a big husky or malamute.[/QUO
> 
> 
> It was a wolf. We stopped and talked with the cop while he waited for animal control to pick it up.


----------



## dmjeni

It doesn't matter what you call it. It was a wolf. We pulled over and talked with the cop while he waited for animal control to come and pick it up.
There's a big difference between a coyote, husky and...wolf.
Call it what you want. It still doesn't alter reality.


----------



## Anish

dmjeni said:


> It doesn't matter what you call it. It was a wolf. We pulled over and talked with the cop while he waited for animal control to come and pick it up.
> There's a big difference between a coyote, husky and...wolf.
> Call it what you want. It still doesn't alter reality.


 
Now calm down. No need to get defensive. All I was saying was that it was hard to believe and that mistakes can be made. I didnt say you were a liar or try to "alter reality". Super sorry if I offended you.


----------



## 68w

my army unit is right in that area. we heard nothing about a wolf. i would have to say if it was a wolf it was someones pet hybrid that got louse.


----------



## dmjeni

Anish said:


> Now calm down. No need to get defensive. All I was saying was that it was hard to believe and that mistakes can be made. I didnt say you were a liar or try to "alter reality". Super sorry if I offended you.


No offense taken. I know it sounds odd that a wolf could be in Southfield but it was. It got hit by a car and was intact. It was a beautiful wolf.


----------



## Anish

68w said:


> my army unit is right in that area. we heard nothing about a wolf. i would have to say if it was a wolf it was someones pet hybrid that got louse.


 
My thoughts exactly. I have a friend in Waterford that bred wolf/dog hybrids. Some of them I had to kinda question how much dog was there. So, I know there is at least one person down in that direction who could have sold one to someone further down.
Just a suggestion. <holding hands above head signaling "dont shoot"> :lol:


----------



## dmjeni

Anish said:


> My thoughts exactly. I have a friend in Waterford that bred wolf/dog hybrids. Some of them I had to kinda question how much dog was there. So, I know there is at least one person down in that direction who could have sold one to someone further down.
> Just a suggestion. <holding hands above head signaling "dont shoot"> :lol:


yeah, it wasn't a hybrid. I used to have a wolf hybrid..


----------



## dmjeni

68w said:


> my army unit is right in that area. we heard nothing about a wolf. i would have to say if it was a wolf it was someones pet hybrid that got louse.


my son in law was in the same unit. It wasn't a hybrid.


----------



## Anish

dmjeni said:


> yeah, it wasn't a hybrid. I used to have a wolf hybrid..


 
Ok, you win.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Anish said:


> Ok, you win.


I totally believe it was a wolf. That wouldn't be news worthy at all. Not even water cooler talk. :lol: In an area with the largest population of people it would be easy for that to not make the news. I forgot how many dead wolves I have seen in Oakland and Macomb County. Tons!


----------



## Linda G.

Most cops wouldn't know a wolf from a pet poodle. I once had a cop INSIST that the young bobcat that someone had run over near my home was just a large ***** cat. The Animal Control officer corrected him...LOL

Did you or the police call the DNR to come out and collect the animal? If you think it really was a wolf, and the police agreed, then they would have known to call the DNR...they do know when to do that...LOL


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32

Ok.... So where are the pictures of this wolf??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster

I'm sure it's true.....probably got hit because it was beimg chased by a cougar! (Or was it chased by the Southfield Sasquatch.....)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions

I believe it, I have seen both Tigers and Lions in downtown Detroit in the past 8 months.

It does seem odd that dozens and dozens of other bear sightings were not reported in that area and I have to wonder why the DNR was not notified about the wolf.
This thread should have been started April 1st. 

L & O


----------



## [email protected]

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> Ok.... So where are the pictures of this wolf??
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah, no pics or vid? EVERYONE has a camera!!! Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## irishmanusa

Robert Holmes said:


> We see them on the ice all of the time when we are ice fishing. We hop on the snowmobiles and chase them south. Just doing our part to get the packs established in the LP. Last winter we chased one from Cedarville to Port Huron. That is probably the one that showed up in the pavement paradise.


 
I knew you were behind this!


----------



## WACKNSTACK

DGuw85 said:


> There's a samsquamch trying to get in my shred Ricky!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

